# Backyard "Rescues"



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Oh these days everyone wants to rescue! These people in my area get every and any kind of animal they can in need, "rescue" it, and keep it as try and find it a new home. That's all well and good, but some of these "rescues" have everything from guinea pigs to horses! This one "rescue" has guinea pigs and a rabbit in crappy gross conditions, the guinea pigs were outside in the mud in some wire pen, and the rabbit is in a tiny cage. And also everyone these days is like "here's this dog I rescued" and then they go and ask for free donations because they rescued it. So there's these two male rats that popped up on a local Facebook pets page, so knowing how terrible the rat care in this area is I've been monitoring the post closely. I offered to give the owner advice to maybe help her find a way to keep her rats Becuase she says "they're just not the pet for her". So then this "rescue" asks her if she will trade and starts posing pictures of her "rescue" animals she wants to trade for the rats!! She posts photos of the rabbit, and this guinea pig in a rusty metal cage with no bedding or padding at all, and only a Mountain Dew box and a magazine sheet in the bottom. What kind of "rescue" trades around their animals!! Just stop it people you aren't a real rescue you're just a person who wants to "help out" but you don't have nearly the funds or knowledge to anything the right way.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Too many animals hoarders try to pass themselves off as a 'rescue' into an attempt to fool people into surrendering more animals to them that they cannot look after. These individuals then usually get overwhelmed and a real rescue has to fish them out of the gigantic mess they have created. As for this specific person, just absurd. Any live animal trades deeply disturb me and I just do not understand the logic behind 'you can't look after x, here is something equally as hard to look after. You have certainly proven yourself capable with how easily you discarded those pet rats of yours...' Some people who try to help have their heart in the right place, but this person sounds like a total hack.


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

Oh god that's horrible! Hopefully instead of 'trading' them for something else she'll find them a good home or give them to an actual rescue who will do so. I just hope all those animals end up somewhere better.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

The rat owner didn't want to trade for a rabbit or guinea pig because "those are just as complex". Ugh! What? Well you didn't do your research before getting them, that's no excuse to dump them once you realize they care they actually require. She said she's only had them a week and has decided "they're not the pet for her". They're cute little boys, ones a dumbo variberk and the other is a hairless. I'm monitoring the post closely, I hope someone decent take them but I'm not hopeful


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

I know someone who traded guinea pigs for rabbits... and then promptly introduced their rabbits to their pitbull (who thankfully was a total sweetheart towards them) and was like "wow, I'm surprised he didn't kill them."

I.
_What._


----------

